# Packaging Picture Time



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

Let's see some old boxes, jars, etc!


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

......


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

111111


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

222222


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

333333


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

444444


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

555555


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

666666


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

777777


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

888888


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The sequel :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok, I wasted money on the MRN book...it looks like ucmba raided MRN's humidor and is now posting pictures here on club stogie!

Holy shit is right!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mr.c said:


> Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i had just said that aloud when i scrolled down to see you say that.


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

Holy rare and unusual cigar tins, boxes and jars, Batman! 

Ucmba,I am just wandering, besides the H. Upmanns, how many of these still had cigars in them when you got them. Oh, and where the Hell did you get them? ( the empty boxes that is, I dont want to know where you got any cigars  )


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Very nice!!I can't wait to see more... 

McGoo,Artie,Bruce...where are you?


----------



## Artie97 (Nov 3, 2004)

Lost Sailor,this is way outta my league.Bruce,Mcgoo and Ron are on different planet :w


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

cwaddell_1 said:


> Holy rare and unusual cigar tins, boxes and jars, Batman!
> 
> Ucmba,I am just wandering, besides the H. Upmanns, how many of these still had cigars in them when you got them. Oh, and where the Hell did you get them? ( the empty boxes that is, I dont want to know where you got any cigars  )


private collectors who sell stuff from time to time is the best source - but you need to build those with patience and good luck aand good timing! when not there, eBay! :r


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

Artie97 said:


> Lost Sailor,this is way outta my league.Bruce,Mcgoo and Ron are on different planet :w


I call BULLSHIT Artie! This man is FLUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

:r :BS :r :tpd:


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Holy what everyone else said! Some of you guys have some serious cigar collection!

GoatLocker


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)




----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

matt, i think that's only 2 weeks old, you just dropped it in a mud puddle and kicked it down the street a few feet.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

ucmba said:


> I call BULLSHIT Artie! This man is FLUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahahahaa, i smell it too  :r


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron, thanks for the pics (you too Matt).
Keep them coming


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

IHT said:


> matt, i think that's only 2 weeks old, you just dropped it in a mud puddle and kicked it down the street a few feet.


 LOL! Actually a co-worker found this in his Dad's guest house at their cabin. The guest house has been unattended to for many years and they were cleaning it out. These are pre-embargo Belindas I'm assuming since they are tax stamped with a price to sold at in the US. There are also some bales of tobacco in the guest house. I haven't gotten to see those yet. They may have gotten pitched out, I don't know. What's amazing is that the cigars are really not in that bad of shape. We are going to smoke one as soon as we can both free up some time.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

All I have to say is WoW!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

I hate you Ron


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

UCMBA

You are the man! Impressive collection.


----------

